# Kontaktabzug ohne dreckig weisse Ränder?



## ttrenz (15. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen (nach langer Zeit)

Also ich habe folgendes Problem:
"Ich habe massig viele kleine Bilder die ich alle auf ein Blatt pressen will, nennt sich auch Kontaktabzug.
Nur das ich in Photoshop 7.0 immer so fette weisse Ränder habe, die natürlich sehr dreckig aussehen. 

So: Kennt irgendjemand eine Technik wie jedes meiner kleinen Bildchen, Bild an Bild reihen kann, also ohne weisse Ränder?
Ich muss es für ein Projekt habe...wäre sehr froh für Hilfe


viele Grüsse

tenzin


----------



## Mark (16. August 2003)

Hi!

Ich weiß leider nicht wirklich, was Du mit "dreckige weiße Ränder meinst". Aber ich versuche dennoch Ansätze:

Zunächsteinmal ist klar, daß der Kontaktabzug mit den Bildern auf einem eigene Layer liegt? Du kannst den Background einfärben, wie Du magst - also nicht weiß ;-)

"Ränder" entstehen aus der Vorgehensweise pro Reihe bzw. Spalte die gleiche Anzahl von Bildern zu platzieren. Bei Bildern mit unterschiedlichem Aspekt entstehen so natürlich Lücken. Haben die Bilder alle den gleichen Aspekt und das Dokument ebenfalls, sollte alles ohne Lücken sein...

Und die Möglichkeit der Handarbeit: schaltest Du "Flatten all Layers" beim Kontaktabzug aus, so kannst Du alle Layer selbst positionieren ;-(

So, vielleicht etwas dabei, sonst bitte nocheinmal genauer definieren...


----------



## ttrenz (16. August 2003)

...hmm...das mit dem "alle gleichmässig Skallieren" könnte noch hinhauen...muss ich mal testen...

auf meinem Bildchen siehst du die "dreckigen" (unschönen) Ränder...und ich möchte einfach Bildchen an Bildchen reihen...



vielen dank cu


----------



## killkrog (16. August 2003)

Uhm...
Genauer arbeiten?!?!


----------



## Mark (16. August 2003)

@Killkrog: Du meinst damit Photoshop, gelle ;-)

@ttrenz: Ja, wie geschrieben, Photoshop teilt zuerst die gesamte Seite in "Zellen" und "füllt" diese - unter Beibehaltung des ursprünglichen Aspektes. Mit Bildern, die unterschiedliche Aspekte haben, wird's also sicher nicht gehen.
-> Vorher am besten alle Bilder manuell oder automatisch croppen...


----------



## ttrenz (16. August 2003)

ok, mache mich mal an die arbeit...vielen dank Pinky_M....tutorials.de ist immer noch die beste Hilfe (auch wenn das neue "techno-design" meinem Herzen weh tut)


viele grüsse Tenzin


----------

